# Moving the Chunk from the Cell to Cloud / PC folders, easily while operating from PC



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Moving the Chunk from the Cell to Cloud / PC folders, easily while operating from PC's monitor screen ( via,...one drive / Dropbox / something else? ) 
*


My Cell is Samsung Galaxy S5, having Android 5.0 Lollipop language
and 16 GB memory and 65GB SD memory card.

It always remain full of space and I am using only WA and FB as major third party installed APPS. ( Rest, it came with ) 

What could be done, to move ( either to PC or Cloud ) to shift/move all the unnecessary files being collected from social medias , like ,.. Videos, documents, Audio, Downloaded Apps, Downloaded Apps,… etc in the Gallery folder?

Can you use onedrive , or let say Dropbox to send them to cloud or PC? ( How? ) Can you operate Dropbox while connecting your Cell to the PC first and do the deleting/moving work from PC ? 

I am always used to run and operate my WA and FB from PC, rather than Cell, unless it’s needed. 
Can someone explain to remove/shift ( not delete, as I may need,… not sure,.. ) the above chunk to the cloud / PC’s folders and make room on my Cell easily. If it could be done using my PC’s screen would be lot faster . ( I have “ Airmore” APP ) . Shifting the chunk to the Cloud rather ( via Dropbox? ) be the better, using the PC screen. 

Can Dropbox and one drive and such cloud storage services be logged in and operated from your PC, for your Cell ? How? Please share yr experiences in this regard. 

Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You can learn about dropbox here https://help.dropbox.com/guide/individual/how-to-use-dropbox#welcome-to-dropbox


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

I called samsung,.. and they advised me of their own tailored APPS like _Smart switch_ to move files among sim card to SD Ram card 

and aslo their other APP, _ Smart tutor,_ by which they took control of my Cell from there,........ and did necessary cleaning and moving of files data,.....


Also, on an another Motorola phone, the Motorola tech guys also used the APP called " rescue mobile " ( third party ) took the control of Cell from there and assisted for cleaning, moving, configuring and all other updatation aspects,....


----------

